# Whats a realistic time scale to lose 1 stone?



## pinkish_angel

I am currently 9 stone 10 and I wanna be 8 stone 10. My target is 1st of september so 1 month (give or take a few days). Is this realistic? or could I do it sooner/need longer? xxx


----------



## Inge

healthy wieghtloss is around 1-2lbs a week but I find when I first start a diet I lose maybe 3-4lbs first week. If you eat healthily and exercise then you could do 2-3lbs a wk, which would be close to 1st x


----------



## pinkish_angel

thank you xx watch this space ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'd aim for 2lb a week, anything more on whatever week is a bonus so 6 weeks :)


----------



## pinkish_angel

Thanks Leanne xx 6 weeks it is then. Mid september x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pinkish_angel said:


> Thanks Leanne xx 6 weeks it is then. Mid september x

Should do a journal, i want to stalk :) :thumbup: xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

I have babe.. u commented in it b4. Im having a bad patch. Not cuz of eating but cuz of NOT eating. Split with my bf so I have barely are a thing for 7 days.. not good I know but its working!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pinkish_angel said:


> I have babe.. u commented in it b4. Im having a bad patch. Not cuz of eating but cuz of NOT eating. Split with my bf so I have barely are a thing for 7 days.. not good I know but its working!

:dohh: oh god slap me!

sorry, blonde moment there lol!

oh so sorry to hear that, hope your okay :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkish_angel

Ive just updated it ;) xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

you will def be able to do it by mid september!
I started out 10st2 7 weeks ago and I am 9st5 atm, im really going to try hard and lose 3 lbs this week to make it a stone gone!


----------



## Inge

il have a look through your journal too x :blush:maybe have a look at mine in return? :blush: :haha:


----------



## pinkish_angel

Inge said:


> il have a look through your journal too x :blush:maybe have a look at mine in return? :blush: :haha:

Mines only 2 pages.. and its mainly me talking to myself hehe :thumbup:

I will look at urs now hun. Thank you xxxx


----------

